# Rückrufaktion bei Honda 6/8 Ps 4 takter



## Dxlfxn (8. September 2004)

Hallo Honda6/8 PS Besitzer,
bei den o.g. Motoren läuft derzeit eine Rückrufaktion. Es handelt sich um einen
möglicherweise auftretenden Defekt am Schwungrad/Deckel ??? Genau weiß ich das nicht mehr.
Sollte jemand seinen AB gebraucht oder z.B. bei Ebay erstanden haben, ist nicht gewährleistet, das Honda die Adresse hat und den Motor aufrufen kann. Ich würd mich dann mal mit einem Fachhändler für Honda in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. September 2004)

*AW: Rückrufaktion bei Honda 6/8 Ps 4 takter*

Moin Hans,

weitere Info´s gibbet hier 

Gruß
Klaus #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. September 2004)

*AW: Rückrufaktion bei Honda 6/8 Ps 4 takter*

Bezieht sich das auch auf die 5PS Motoren von HONDA??? Mein Bruder hat nämlich den HONDA 4 Takter 5 PS. Oder ist mit den 6 PS Motoren gemeint, dass das die Drosselung auf 5 PS ist?


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. September 2004)

*AW: Rückrufaktion bei Honda 6/8 Ps 4 takter*

Dennis, da würde ich sicherheitshalber mal bei Deinem Honda - Hökerer nachfragen oder Honda Deutschland anrufen - die brauchen dafür bestimmt die Motornummer !


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. September 2004)

*AW: Rückrufaktion bei Honda 6/8 Ps 4 takter*

Sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Ich werde mal meinen Bruder infomieren. Er muss sowieso demnächst zur Motorinspektion! Ich hab zwar den 5PS Motor auf Deinem Link gefunden, aber man sollte lieber doch mal nachfragen, ob dieses Modell davon betroffen sein könnte. Wahrscheinlich ist das 5PS Modell aber kein Drosselungsmodell, denn es gibt tatsächlich auch ein 6PS Modell.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. September 2004)

*AW: Rückrufaktion bei Honda 6/8 Ps 4 takter*

Naja Dennis,
ich meine, der 5er ist ein gedrosselter 6er - und damit wahrscheinlich das bewußte Modell. Ich würd mich drum kümmern. Muß ja nichts sein - aber bevor man später dafür zahlt??


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. September 2004)

*AW: Rückrufaktion bei Honda 6/8 Ps 4 takter*

Alles klar. Ich habe eben mit meinem Bruder tele. Er wird sich drum kümmern. Danke für den Hinweis!!!!


----------



## Albatros (10. September 2004)

*AW: Rückrufaktion bei Honda 6/8 Ps 4 takter*

Hi Sylverpasi#h

die Rückrufaktion bezieht sich nur auf den Honda BF6B, BF8A und den BF8B!

Bei diesen Motoren ist es vereinzelt zum Bruch der Schwungräder gekommen. Die Ursache solcher Brüche sind mikrofeine Risse, die während des Herstellungsprozesses durch einen Aufprall bei dem Übergang von einem Förderband zum nächsten entstanden sind und die sich durch den Einfluss von Wasser und Vibration vergrößern und schließlich zum Bruch des Schwungrades führen können. Bei einem solchen Schwungradbruch besteht die Gefahr, daß je nach Drehzahl Bruchstücke die Motorabdeckung durchschlagen und dabei die den Motor bedienende Person erheblich verletzen können. 

Die Rückrufaktion bezweckt den Austausch aller Schwungräder durch Schwungräder gleichen Materials aus einem Hestellungsprozess, bei welchem die vorgenannte Schadensursache eleminiert wurde. Ferner wurden die Austauschräder zur Erhöhung ihrer Stabilität verstärkt...

Folgende Modelle sind betroffen:

Modell                             Serien Präfix                  Serien Nr.

BF8A3                             BACL                           1213392-1700048
BF8AM                            BACS                           1210688-1700084
BF8AX                             BACU                           1000958-1400158
BF8A3                             BZBC                           1300327-1800582
BF8BX                             BAKL                           1001327-1400582
BF8BX                             BAKS                           1000807-1400392
BF6BX                             BALS                           1000914-2000446
BF6BX                             BALL                           1001035-2002117


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Rückrufaktion bei Honda 6/8 Ps 4 takter*

Danke für die Info. Ich gib das mal so weiter, dann muss mein Bruder mal schauen, ob die Nr. identisch ist.


----------

